# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مامعنى هذي المجموعات؟

## هدير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :



سؤال:

مامعنى هذي المجموعات ؟
فر من لب
فحثه شخص سكت 
أجد قط بكت 
حي طهر 
خض ضغظ قظ
قطب جد



هل هي حكم وأمثال ؟
هل لها معنى ؟

وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه مجموعة جمل يراد منها جمع بعض الحروف المشتركة في حكم من الأحكام، في التجويد، فمثلا قوله (قطب جد) فيه جمع حروف القلقلة.. وهكذا.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
>  سؤال:
>  مامعنى هذي المجموعات ؟
> فر من لب
> فحثه شخص سكت 
> أجد قط بكت 
> حي طهر 
> خض ضغظ قظ
> قطب جد
> ...


إن لكل حرف من الحروف الأبجدية العربية مخرجاً يُنطَق منه في الجهاز الصوتي عند الإنسان . فالمخرج الصوتي مثلاً لحرفيْ الهمزة و العين هو الحلْق . كما إن لكل حرف أيضاً صفاتٍ يتميّز بها عن سائر الحروف الأخرى أو قد يتشابه فيها مع بعض الحروف . و الكلمات المجموعة التي ذكرتها هي عبارة عن عبارات جمَع فيها علماء الاصوات و القراءات الحروف التي تتَّصف بالصفة نفسها :
- فر من لب : جمعوا فيها حروف الإذلاق أي التي تخرج من ذَلْق اللسان أي طَرَفِه ، و هي : الفاء ، الراء .... 
- فحثه شخص سكت : الفاء و الحاء و الثاء ....إلى التاء ، كلها حروف تتصف بالهمس و تسمى الحروف المهموسة .
- أجد قط بكت : جُمعت فيها الحروف الشديدة ، أي تتصف بالشدة .
- قطب جد : كل هذه الحروف فيها صفة القلقلة .
- خص ضغط قظ : هي حروف مستعْلِية .أي تتصف بالاستعلاء .

----------


## هدير

> إن لكل حرف من الحروف الأبجدية العربية مخرجاً يُنطَق منه في الجهاز الصوتي عند الإنسان . فالمخرج الصوتي مثلاً لحرفيْ الهمزة و العين هو الحلْق . كما إن لكل حرف أيضاً صفاتٍ يتميّز بها عن سائر الحروف الأخرى أو قد يتشابه فيها مع بعض الحروف . و الكلمات المجموعة التي ذكرتها هي عبارة عن عبارات جمَع فيها علماء الاصوات و القراءات الحروف التي تتَّصف بالصفة نفسها :
> - فر من لب : جمعوا فيها حروف الإذلاق أي التي تخرج من ذَلْق اللسان أي طَرَفِه ، و هي : الفاء ، الراء .... 
> - فحثه شخص سكت : الفاء و الحاء و الثاء ....إلى التاء ، كلها حروف تتصف بالهمس و تسمى الحروف المهموسة .
> - أجد قط بكت : جُمعت فيها الحروف الشديدة ، أي تتصف بالشدة .
> - قطب جد : كل هذه الحروف فيها صفة القلقلة .
> - خص ضغط قظ : هي حروف مستعْلِية .أي تتصف بالاستعلاء .


 
بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة 
وجزاك الله خير 
نعم أعرف هذا 
ولكن سؤالي 
هل هي حكم وأمثال ؟
مامعنى فر من لب ؟ ومامعنى قطب جد؟ ومامعنى أجد قط بكت ؟
حتى أقرب المعنى أكثر 
قرأت أن معنى فر من لب "قولهم فر من لب، وهذه جملة معناها غير مفيد لأن اللب هو العقل ولا يمكن الفرار منه، "

----------


## السيد عبد الغنى مبروك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> 
> 
> سؤال:
> 
> مامعنى هذي المجموعات ؟
> فر من لب
> فحثه شخص سكت 
> ...


فى الحقيقة ذكر لى بعض المشايخ بعض المعانى كتعليل أن هؤلاء العلماء لا يقولون شيئا عبثا 

فمن معانى (فر من لب) فر الجاهل من العاقل أو اهرب ممن يعمل عقله أمام النص.

ومن معانى (فحثه شخص سكت) تأثر إنسان بسكوت شخص مات أو سكت عن الكلام فاستفزه شخص ليتكلم .

ومن معانى (أجد قط بكت) أجد قط تبكى ، فقد كان لبعض محبوبة تسمى قط سمع بكاؤها فى بيتها فقال (أجد قط بكت) 

ومن معانى (خص ضغظ قظ) خص بالضغط اليقظ الذى يرجى فلاحه. أى يجب على المعل أن يجتهد على طالب العلم ايقظ ويواليه بالجد والمحاسبة والتوجيه والتشجيع حتى يتقن النطق ، ومن معانى (خص ضغظ قظ) أى ارض بالعيش فى الدنيا ولو فى خص صغير ضيق تدخل يه عند شدة الحر كناية عن الرضا بالقليل.

ومن معانى (قطب جد) أن هناك رجلا اسمه عم قطب وكان لا يحب المزاح فهو دائما جد.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة 
> وجزاك الله خير 
> نعم أعرف هذا 
> ولكن سؤالي 
> هل هي حكم وأمثال ؟
> مامعنى فر من لب ؟ ومامعنى قطب جد؟ ومامعنى أجد قط بكت ؟
> حتى أقرب المعنى أكثر 
> قرأت أن معنى فر من لب "قولهم فر من لب، وهذه جملة معناها غير مفيد لأن اللب هو العقل ولا يمكن الفرار منه، "


أما كون بعض هذه الجمل حكما فقد يكون هذا في بعضها, وأما كونها أمثالا فلا
والأصل في هذه الجمل أنها جمعت الحروف المتناظرة في باب مّا لأجل الضبط لطالب العلم 
وأما هل لها معنى أم لا؟فالعالم لجامع لها إن تاتّى له معنى كان له ذلك وإلا فهي مجرد جملة ضابطة, فمن الأول "نقص عسلكم" و"نص حكيم قاطع له سرّ" و"حثه شخص سكت" وغيرذلك ومن الثاني "أجد قط بكت" و "فر من لب" والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وأما هل لها معنى أو لا؟ فالعالم لجامع لها إن تأتّى له معنى كان له ذلك، وإلا فهي مجرد جملة ضابطة, فمن الأول "نقص عسلكم" و"نص حكيم قاطع له سرّ" و"فحثه شخص سكت" وغير ذلك ومن الثاني "أجد قط بكت" و "فر من لب" والله أعلم.


نعم...
وفي بعض ما ذكروه من معنى لهذه الأمثلة تعسُّف.
- - -
وهي اجتهادٌ ممن جمعها، وقدْ يُلجئه إليها النظم إن كان ناظمًا.
والاجتهاد في جمع نحو هذا يتنوَّع، وهو باب مفتوحٌ لا يُغلق، ويتفاضلُ من حيث المجيء بمعنى جليٍّ وشريف أيضًا.
فقد جمعوا الحروف الفواتح الأربعة عشر بـ (صله سحيرا مَن قطعك)، ولكن أحسنُ منه بكثير: (نص حكيم قاطع له سر).
وجمعو الأحرف المذلقة بـ (فر من لب) .. وربما كان أحسن منه: (مرَّ بِنفل)، وهكذا.
- - -
وفي باب إمالة هاء التأنيث عند الكسائي ... قال الشاطبي عن الأحرف المستثناة:
ويجمعها "حقٌّ ضغاطُ عَصٍ خَظَا"
قالوا في الشرح: ومعناه: ضغط العاصي الذي سمن من تناول الشهوات في القبر حق.
وهو معنى شريف، لكن اللفظ لا يؤدي للمعنى إلا بجهد جهيد.
بينما جمع غيرُه الحروفَ التي تُمال عندها هاء التأنيث بلا شرط بقوله: فجَثَتْ زينب لِذَوْدٍ شُمْس ....
وهي ألطف وأسهل.
= = =
ومِن أحسن مَن جمع مثلَ هذه القواعد [في القراءات] في مجموعات بمعانٍ شريفة ولفظ رشيق: الإمام الديواني في منظومته: (روضة التقرير)، فهي رائعة.
وقد صدرت بتحقيق/ محمد رجب الخولي.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=85613

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> ومِن أحسن مَن جمع مثلَ هذه القواعد [في القراءات] في مجموعات بمعانٍ شريفة  ولفظ رشيق: الإمام الديواني في منظومته: (روضة التقرير)، فهي رائعة.
> وقد صدرت بتحقيق/ محمد رجب الخولي.


جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا المليجي ونفعنا بعلمك, هذا الكتاب لم تقر العين بعد بالوقوف عليه فهلا أفدتنا بمجموعات الإمام الديواني هذه مشكورا.

----------

